

Gentouch Tablet PCs Powered by Android 2.1 - mikecane
http://augenus.com/indexhome.html/GENTOUCH.html

======
mikecane
Why I submitted this: 1) I've seen others here jonesing for a cheap Android
tablet. 2) This is supposed to be at Kmart this week for $150.00. So, no more
dealing with sketchy people in Asia. That said, I'm not sure this is going to
be a good buy. Edit to add: None of the photos show buttons.

~~~
jim_h
$150 is a good price. I see Android tablets from China for $100, but slower
and less ram and not as good looking.

Since I already have a new smartphone, the tablet seems a bit lacking. Not
Android 2.2, only 800mhz compared to 1ghz, only 256MB RAM compared to 512MB,
only 800x480 res for 7" display. For the price, it's hard to complain if you
are looking for one though.

